# Hows this sling enclosure?



## oort (Jun 21, 2017)

Got a P. cambridgei sling today, about .5". I heard they like to burrow as slings, wondering if this enclosure is alright.

Reactions: Like 1 | Award 1 | Winner 1


----------



## oort (Jun 21, 2017)

Sorry for the gigantic images, lol


----------



## user 666 (Jun 21, 2017)

That looks good.

you gave the T the option to go up or down, or both.


----------



## Moakmeister (Jun 21, 2017)

Absolutely perfect enclosure. Good job my man.


----------



## Moakmeister (Jun 21, 2017)

Also hey @cold blood someone's joined the cult of the P. cambridgei

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lunitar (Jun 22, 2017)

That looks ideal.  Nice T choice as well.


----------



## mconnachan (Jun 22, 2017)

Spot on, good choice of enclosure size, giving it both options is a great way to start, great job. P. cambridgei are beautiful T's


----------



## cold blood (Jun 22, 2017)

I'd remove most of the sub....its taking up too much space....they dont burrow to that degree.

Great species...you will love it....great eaters and very impressive growth rate.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CyclingSam (Jun 22, 2017)

Be prepared to rehouse it soon! They grow fast!


----------

